
Initial Coin Offering - jhabdas
https://hackcabin.com/deal/initial-coin-offering/
======
sharemywin
Let me start off by saying I'm in the process of putting a mining rig
together. So, I'm long term bullish on Cryto.

But, there's nothing to say that prices won't go up or down or sideways.

It's good to take calculated risks but also don't be the last guy holding the
tulip.

diversification is important in investing.

